# Expensive Cat



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The bad news is the bugger has cost me over Â£1500







The good news is that he is recovering and about 85% of what he was, a lot smaller but gaining weight very day now, he'll never be 100% because bits of him will always be missing.







Apart from a bald stomach, neck and leg he's looking fine and back to killing birds, eating spiders and biting the kids toes whilst they are in bed, they have really missed him.

Now I am going to sort out pet insurance. 

Hope Cammy and Alasdair have a happy ending with their pets too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm getting worried about you Mark. What's that blow-up woman behind the cat?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bless him Mark, glad it's all turned out good









Yeah its a lot of money, however they're worth it


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad to hear he's on the mend Mark, what did they decide was wrong with him in the end?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Did you mean to post this in the Sales Forum, Mark?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


>


As Hippo said he`s worth it









Regarding insurance, I`d say it was well worth doing


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's the best news I have heard all day Mark - hope he continues to recover


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very good news Mark.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the comments gentlemen.









If anybody wants to give me Â£1500, then yes, he's for sale.

Paul, I never noticed that weird doll.







It's not mine, honest.

Simon, whilst I was away he ate something, whatever it was caused serious damage to his stomach. All the time the vets were trying to find out what was wrong with him, he was wasting away, eventually he had to have an operation just to find out why he was ill. It was a last resort as he was hours away from dying, he then had another operation and they removed part of his stomach, now he is rapidly getting back to normal.







I can only hope that he lives to be old and I get my money's worth out of him.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Excellent result.

I'd rather have a cat and no money than keep the money.

The Bl**dy things are worth it!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> *Paul, I never noticed that weird doll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Really glad to hear it looks like the cat is on the mend. As said before a lot of money but worth every penny when successful.

Oscar looking good at the minute. Still on his tablets but eating like a horse (small one) and not to go back for a couple of weeks. He'll still have to have an op on his neck but that won't be for a month at least.

Total at present for liver prob is Â£1900 plus still looking at Â£3.5k for his neck op. Insurance had better pay up














Got a limit of Â£4k on each condition so should be ok.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Alas said:


> Really glad to hear it looks like the cat is on the mend. As said before a lot of money but worth every penny when successful.
> 
> Oscar looking good at the minute. Still on his tablets but eating like a horse (small one) and not to go back for a couple of weeks. He'll still have to have an op on his neck but that won't be for a month at least.
> 
> ...


Good news indeed, all we need is Cammy to give us a hat trick.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheers Mark. Recent pic with his nice haircut. Bit draughty round the valuables at the min


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very chilly.

My cat has a bald belly and eight nipples, how about that? I never knew male cats had so many, in fact I didn't know they had any. I can't stop playing with them.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Paul, I never noticed that weird doll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MarkF said:


> My cat has a bald belly and eight nipples........ I can't stop playing with them.










Very worrying.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, I never noticed that weird doll.
> ...


Indeed!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cat got poorly last week, again, the illness was related to his previous problem so the insurance was invalid. 

Picked him up Friday at 6pm and paid the Â£698 :cry2: Within an hour I knew he was "not right" Took him back to the vets Saturday morning, he has cat flue :cry2: He's been there since, the insurers say that it is stress related, to his operation, which is related to the original operation, you get the picture........ and all the time the bill is increasing. I can hardly believe it.

I saw a site (US I think, well it would be) where you can get your pet stuffed, give it wheels and things and a handheld remote, I could easily have afforded that. When he comes back, if he ever does, I am am not letting him out, I am going to get my money's worth.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get tweaking those nips Mark, it may relieve its stress, worth a go...Works for me 

Â£700 :huh:

You poor bugger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Picked him up tonight, another Â£315 gone, with another appointment on Thursday :cry2: He is purring like mad but I want to kick him as hard as I can.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The poor guy. Look after him now Mark, He's worth a fortune.

I remember my dog having an ear operation. The operation cost enough but the damage she caused with the stupid lampshade thing she had to wear to stop her scratcning it was far worse.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Picked him up tonight, another Â£315 gone, with another appointment on Thursday :cry2: He is purring like mad but I want to kick him as hard as I can.


In March we took in an old Labrador in such run down condition we hardly expected him to last the night, let alone the week. Felt really smug about making his 'last days' comfortable. Oh boy did I get it wrong.

He's now on first name terms with most of the vets in our local practise and has probably clocked up enough pet points to buy himself a holiday (having punched huge holes in our holiday fund).

Grateful ? Not a bit. Barely tolerates me, unless I'm giving him food or walks, and makes it very clear I might have to manage without a limb if I really try to get him to do anything he doesn't want to do.

Julian L

P.S. I'm getting to like him, really.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Ouch, I take it the kids won't be getting any xmas presents this year.

We took on a 2 year old cat, we always made sure his flu jabs were up to date, but if he got stressed (ie going to a cattery whilst we selfish gits had a holiday) he'd get cat flu. The first time this happened I rounded on the vet and said what the **** am I paying for him to have cat flu shots for, the reply was that if he didn't have the shots, the severity of the flu would be worse than it is........................... It was the only time in my life that I've ever owned a cat, the bugger held on until he was 18 years old, and outlasted 2 dogs.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Griff said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > *Paul, I never noticed that weird doll. :blink: It's not mine, honest.*


Just what were you up to Mark, when you disappeared a while ago ( claimed it was cycling ISTR :lol Hope things are OK with Moggie!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> ........ and all the time the bill is increasing. I can hardly believe it.


Been there, done that.... 

RIP Slim.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

What on earth happened to Slim to get in that state Paul?

It always amazes me that cats and dogs just seem to adapt to their circumstances, with seemingly little fuss. Years ago, when a student in Plymouth, I saw a dog with no back legs but instead a sort of harness and two wheels. He seemed perfectly content and went about his business as if there was absolutely nothing wrong with him or the arrangement. Mind you cocking his leg might have been an issue!

Sorry to read about your cat Mark, fingers crossed that he pulls through.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hope all is well with the cat Mark. I'm trying to convince Caroline to agree to a kitten but she's not into them.  She'd have a puppy at the drop of a hat but I can't abide dogs! Furthermore, they don't like me going off the number of bites I've had recently whilst out running.

Any advice on getting a kitten? She thinks they smell, damage furniture, and are a liability. I tell her that they're clean animals and easy to keep.

A.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Running_man said:


> Any advice on getting a kitten? She thinks they smell, damage furniture, and are a liability. I tell her that they're clean animals and easy to keep.


Andy, my spents had dogs when I was a kid, I couldn't wait to leave home to get away from the dumb, stinky, useless creatures. My mum still has one, a Saluki (?), it's hobby is pushing it's snouty hairy face in other dogs ****, hopefully it's not long for this earth as she wants to go travelling.

I have always had cats, they are fastidiously clean animals, you can leave them in/out all day. They are very easy/cheap to keep. I like that they are independent, self reliant, they don't *need* you like a dog does.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mark hope the poor little bugger is on the mend, when I notciced the thread I did think not again 

BTW You know it's money well spent


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> ...They are very easy/cheap to keep...


You can still say that after your recent bills ??? 

Seriously, I hope the poor fella is on the mend

Jack sends his best wishes


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thora says get well soon.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Always had cats here too.....present one like all the rest were rescue moggies.....had this one about 6 years now and he is "about" 15 years old (CPL had little to go on)....anyway he has cost us around Â£2000 so far, poor bugger had a nasty "mans illness" and needed a rebore rather urgently two years ago....thankfully now he is on a special diet and he seems fine......only problem at the moment is I reckon the little bugger sleeps under the bushes at night where the hedgehogs hang out.....yes you guessed, we are flee bound!  Been spraying, combing and hoovering, even got a super duper collar to help prevent the little b******s.....

Funny thing is they been biting the 710's feet and ankles whilst she sits and watches TV we think....but they don't touch me......must be the Kentucky Bourbon seeping out my pores keeps them at bay......well that my cure and I'm sticking to it! :lol:


----------

